# Service/Emotional Support?



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a few questions on this topic, I have been doing some research on ESA, and I know I need a written letter or statement by my psychiatrist (which I have a appointment with her, and I'm sure she wouldn't have a problem with it because of my background). Is this true? 

Second, I was diagnosed with asthma when I got him in 2009, but he was 13 weeks old at the time. When he got older, he always warned me when I needed to get my inhaler out. My question is, under the 

*Medical Alert* – Train dogs for invisible conditions and to alert the handler. (Service Dog) would that work to my benefit? to getting him registered?
Third, how do I go about registering or certifying him? 





I trained him myself, he sits, stays, never growls, never snarls, and only barks when someone is at the door (obviously) lol but not in public. He is NOT!!!! aggressive in any matter whatsoever!. He gets along with all animals and people, and is perfectly house trained. (never does "business" indoors). 


Does anybody have any answers??? They would be appreciated!!. 


Thank You


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...e-dogs/148570-discussion-topic-psds-esds.html

Here is a thread on emotional support dogs. I will look for one on Medical Alert. Sorry I have no first hand knowledge of this.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

There is no registering or certifying a Service Dog in order to gain public access.
I'd recommend reading the ADA laws regarding service animals.
Revised ADA Requirements: Service Animals

ESA do not have public access rights, but medical alert dogs do.
Please Don't Pet Me

The ADI offers testing, although like I mentioned there isn't any official testing. But I'd recommend training your boy to the point where you're confident he could pass this. If you really want to have something on paper, you could do what I did. I contacted a local certified dog trainer (certified in general dog training, not service dogs) and sent him the link to this test. I asked him if he would accompany us out and about, test us, and do a write up on what he saw/observed. I also demonstrated a few of my boy's SD tasks, although it sounds like you wouldn't be able to unless you have an attack during the test.(Due to this, it really is just a write up on the dog's stability and training in public)

Assistance Dogs International : Public Access Test


----------



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for your help! I appreciate it!


----------



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

Cschmidt88 said:


> There is no registering or certifying a Service Dog in order to gain public access.
> I'd recommend reading the ADA laws regarding service animals.
> Revised ADA Requirements: Service Animals
> 
> ...



For ESA, all I have to do is get my doctor to prescribe it, and just by a I.D. for him? 

Where can I get some decent harnesses, and I.D. at a good price?


----------



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

Cschmidt88 After carefully reading the ADI Public Test, I can honestly say my dog can perform all of them, but one!. 

He gets excited in public places, not overly, but is not used to being around so many people and noises. Is there a certain way and/or trick to training him to ignore these surrounding noises?, so he can concentrate solely on me. I mean if I say NO! he listens, but sometimes it takes two to three times because of all the confusion. But, at home ALL!!!! commands are obeyed thoroughly, and promptly!.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have a friend in your area that assists with service dogs. 
www.stillwaterdogtraining.com


----------



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

ladylaw203 said:


> I have a friend in your area that assists with service dogs.
> www.stillwaterdogtraining.com


Marry Peter? at Brooksville Humane society? She was the one that recommended where to get my GSD lol at Ehrenwald German Shepherds breeding. Back in 2009. haha small world. lol


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

That is her one of my dearest friends


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I have a few questions on this topic, I have been doing some research on ESA, and I know I need a written letter or statement by my psychiatrist (which I have a appointment with her, and I'm sure she wouldn't have a problem with it because of my background). Is this true?


The letter is good for up to one year and is needed when requesting to keep your dog with you in "no-pet" housing or to fly in cabin with you on a commercial flight. These are the only times you will receive additional benefits in calling your dog an Emotional Support Animal (ESA). 

There are no specific requirements in training other than the dog behave and acts mannerly in public and does not show any type of aggression. They help their owner just by their presence. THIS is a main difference between an ESA and a Service Dog. 
ESA's *are not required* any special training to mitigate their owner's disability. 
Service Dogs *are required *to be *trained tasks to mitigate* their owner's legal disability. 


As to Medical Alert Dog -- that is just a more broken down term under the heading "Service Dog" that some groups or individuals use. It is not a regulation or legal need to break down Service Dog into various subgroupings.




> Third, how do I go about registering or certifying him?


There are no federal registration or certifying agencies in the U.S. If you go through a business or organization for any of the training of your dog most will give the individual handler some type of certificate or letter of completion that you can then frame and hang on your wall or put into a scrapbook or training manual if you wish. An individual then could say something like their dog was given a Certificate of Completion for Basic Obedience from the Acme Dog Training School if they wished. Some organizations will also compile a record of those dogs who have completed certain of their criteria and so the dog is now registered with their organization as doing such. In other words this particular organization has the dog "registered" within that organization. 




> For ESA, all I have to do is get my doctor to prescribe it, and just by a I.D. for him?
> 
> Where can I get some decent harnesses, and I.D. at a good price?


You are not required to buy any additional or specific ID for your dog stating that he is an ESA. It is usually only a one time thing to show your landlord the original letter and they will normally require a copy for their records. As to flying your dog with you on a commercial flight you will need the letter from your doctor for each flight that you make. The letter will need to be less than one year old, on letterhead, and signed by your mental health care provider. You will need to notify the airline in advance that you will be bringing your ESA with you so that they can then verify any info that you give them. Even with that advanced notification you will still need to carry that letter and a very recent health certificate signed off from your dog's vet.

I just noticed that I did not address the harness part of the question. There are no requirements to put a harness on an ESA nor any other special type of equipment. Use a collar or harness according to the needs or your particular dog based on their comfort and your ability to use this equipment. Sometimes a dog will need to use a harness based on their own particular medical issues. Some handlers just prefer using a harness vrs. a collar.

Even a Service Dog is not legally required to wear a harness or any other specific type of equipment. Some do wear harnesses, such as a Guide Dog or a Mobility Service Dog, because in their cases a harness is needed by their handler.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Mikev0623, if Renee (Ladylaw203) recommends a particular trainer than "I" would have no reservations in passing this same recommendation on to others or even using the same trainer or organization myself if I have such a need.


----------



## Mikev0623 (Aug 24, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> Mikev0623, if Renee (Ladylaw203) recommends a particular trainer than "I" would have no reservations in passing this same recommendation on to others or even using the same trainer or organization myself if I have such a need.


 OK! It's just weird on how small of a world it is. lol I checked it out today, they are closed till Tues. And booked for the next month. 



ILGHAUS said:


> The letter is good for up to one year and is needed when requesting to keep your dog with you in "no-pet" housing or to fly in cabin with you on a commercial flight. These are the only times you will receive additional benefits in calling your dog an Emotional Support Animal (ESA).
> 
> There are no specific requirements in training other than the dog behave and acts mannerly in public and does not show any type of aggression. They help their owner just by their presence. THIS is a main difference between an ESA and a Service Dog.
> ESA's *are not required* any special training to mitigate their owner's disability.
> ...


 THANK YOU!!! You answered everything I needed to know! lol MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!! :thumbup: Now, can you please check the training post I put up? lol and see if you can help me out with that???? lol *How do I (teach my dog to)? * -Training question!!! 

It has 81 views lol 0 answers. 





ladylaw203 said:


> That is her one of my dearest friends


 I just think that is crazy!! lol I will get in touch with her. You don't mind me mentioning your name??


----------

